# Showed in the back yard



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2016)

I was in the shop working and looked out the window and this white dove flew in and was feeding with the other doves and redbirds.Never saw this before


----------



## julian faedo (Feb 27, 2016)

wow never seen a white dove


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 27, 2016)

isn't that a song  by Prince, or artist formally know as


----------



## hdgapeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Only white doves I've seen are the ones that get tossed in the air at grave side funerals and marriage ceremonies.  Reckin that one got converted into a wild flock?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's too cool.. It's a mounter


----------



## chewy32 (Feb 28, 2016)

Magic trick gone bad


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice captures Raleigh.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (May 3, 2016)

Prince reincarnated !!!


----------



## Anvil Head (May 6, 2016)

Nanee must have let that one escape. Bet most of you don't remember her. She and Dale Arden were Saturday morning heart throbs.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 8, 2016)

Had a fancy dove like that at my bird feeder last spring. Turned out a new neighbors pet had gotten loose and was hanging around. Stayed about 3 months then I never saw it again. Probably a dove released at a  wedding.


----------

